
Links for Web Designers : April - veritas
http://tutorialblog.org/links-for-web-designers-april/
======
veritas
Seem to be in a design mood today. :) Hope the link is informative/helpful.

Have some fun with the ColorJack sphere!

~~~
jkush
I put together a service that takes a URL and spits back the dominant
hexadecimal values used. It doesn't work on all pages, but give it a try to
see what I mean.

I've found it to be useful for when I see a site that has a color palette I
like and I don't want to have to take a screencap and use the eyedropper to
get the color codes.

Try putting in news.ycombinator.com or myspace.com, etc.

Link here:

<http://www.todotoh.com/rgb/rgbanalysis.aspx>

